# Heat transfer printing



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi 
just a quick question,I've noticed on alot of websites they don't reccomend HP printers for transfers, can someone give there opinion on the best printer for small jobs. I don't do alot of transfers maybe 50 a month I specialize in embroidery. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

leisure said:


> Hi
> just a quick question,I've noticed on alot of websites they don't reccomend HP printers for transfers, can someone give there opinion on the best printer for small jobs. I don't do alot of transfers maybe 50 a month I specialize in embroidery. Thank you for all your help.


The epson c88 is often recommended here because it has a low pricetag and comes with pigment inks which are good for transfers.

If you search the forums for recommended printers for inkjet transfers you'll find lots more info.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you so much for the quick reply.
I know you hear this often but I love the forum,it's always helpful.


----------



## huggle1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Chip,

I remember your post from another subject area you said you were looking into transfer paper...did you get a supplier that you are happy with?

Sammy.S


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

I've been using the intra from imprintables. I don't like the rough hand it leaves. I thought I might try the jetflex i've read lots of good things about it.Do you have a perference.Thanks


----------



## huggle1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Chip,

I am still in the process of doing stuff...i seem to be going 2 steps forward and 1 step back. I have had problems with the cutter because of the software, then the flippin printer, so im hoping to get everything sorted this week!! I have some transfer paper samples from Target-transfer for lights, so as soon i can get the other things jacked up ill let you know.

Glad to see you got your stuff off the ground.

Regards
Sammy.S


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Sammy what did you find out about your software and is it fixed now.
Oh yeah not that it matters my name is Brenda my boyfriend signed me up for the forum thats why it shows Chip.Best thing he has done for me lately(HA Ha)


----------



## huggle1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Brenda...

Yes boyfriends are good for somethings 

Thank you again for replying. well i havent got any answer from them...so couldnt be arsed waiting, just ordered some artcut software anyway...its a small price to pay if it works. I think i am learning my lessons the hard way...but i keep trying to smile anyway. But this whole business is making my eyes tired. But like yourself i am really glad i signed on to this website.

Ill keep you posted

Regards
Sammy.S


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

You may want to pop them another email or call in case they have fallen asleep on there.
I called Wei a couple of times and he stayed with me on the phone until all was well.
My nightmare right now is trying to learn coraldraw, I've been beating my head against the wall all day. I guess that would make me a sorehead .
Believe it or not the artcut has not been so bad. 
Please keep me post and I will be glad to help in anyway I can.
Thanks


----------



## huggle1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Brenda,

Just an update, well i purchased some artcut software...its ok, but i thought I had a coralcut plug in on my coral13...turns out I dont 

You know what, I have pretty much been tearing my hair out in clumps and handfuls...things seem to go well, then go so wrong. You know I brought these really funky retro flight bags (100% polyester) i thought i would use a target transfer paper which in theory was fine, until i realised the bag wouldnt fit on my press when i swung the platen back ...it did press...well some of it did...i had to laugh it turned out awful!! Then I was messing around with text and had a few nightmares with that in the cutter. I kinda now realise that my cutter does not have an optical eye.....man is this a learning curve! I managed to get some of my garments done and am waiting for them to be put onto my website...so will carry on practicing in the mean time with my coral13 and cutter software. 
How's yourself? Let us know

Kind Regards
Sammy


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

huggle1 said:


> Hi Brenda,
> 
> Just an update, well i purchased some artcut software...its ok, but i thought I had a coralcut plug in on my coral13...turns out I dont
> 
> ...


Sammy that sounds so familiar 
but if it helps things have been going pretty good,my biggest problem is learning the coreldraw12 it's very confusing.It wouldn't be so bad, but I have an embroidery business to, so trying to keep each program separate is really frying my brain.Please feel free to email me with any question and I'll do my best to answer them.I know how it feels to not be able to get a grip on this.Thanks for the update.
Brenda


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the c88 is recommended for not only the cost, but because you can get a bulk ink system for it too. good luck ..... JB


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I think the c88 is recommended for not only the cost, but because you can get a bulk ink system for it too. good luck ..... JB


I bought the cx5000 all in one and found out you can't get the bulk ink, the man at the store said it carried the same ink cartridges as the c88 but it doesn't.It prints very well, so I gues I will hang on to it for awhile.
Brenda


----------



## tashazo (Mar 11, 2007)

I posted in another printer thread, but apparently the thread-starter was looking for printers for screenprinting (films, etc), rather than heat transfers.
I think this is where I'd best post, looking to buy a wide-format printer for printing pigment based ink on heat transfer paper, something like the c88 but wider. I've read about the r1800 - wondering if this is my best bet or is there something else I should take a look at?
Any ideas/thoughts appreciated....thanks!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

There were the 1280's, but I think they have discontinued those. But you might be able to pick one up somewhere else.


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

you can still get a 1280. i have a 1280 and a c88 that i purchased within the last few months. you can still get them from where i got mine anyway. 

i like both of my printers. however, im not real happy with the bulk ink i bought for my 1280. im looking into a new one, any suggestions?


----------



## tashazo (Mar 11, 2007)

snmindustries said:


> you can still get a 1280. i have a 1280 and a c88 that i purchased within the last few months. you can still get them from where i got mine anyway.
> 
> i like both of my printers. however, im not real happy with the bulk ink i bought for my 1280. im looking into a new one, any suggestions?



so where did you get your 1280? and what was wrong with your bulk ink, so I can understand what to look out for?


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

i got my 1280, my dk20s heat press, and a bunch of other things from bestblanks.com. 

the bulk ink from best blanks worked out good at first, but after a month or so of transporting it around the "hoses" that attach to the ink storage began to break off. if you are going to stay in one place the system will work fine. however, i travel to shows and festivals and every weekend i set up at a local biker hang out if im not scheduled somewhere else, so i move my euipment a lot. 

i still think if you are not mobile the bestblanks kit will suffice, but if you plan on traveling try something else. does anyone have any suggestions on a good bulk ink set up that can handle constant travel.


slimm
s&m industries


----------



## huggle1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Gosh Brenda...
Sounds like you have a full plate...im still getting my head around coral13...plus i dont have the manual...so flicking from screen to screen is a real nightmare! I did think about buying an embroidery machine until i saw the cost!! Those things are pretty hefty on the old pocket...think i might 3rd party it until i have some sucess. So far I have had no sales...so I feel like a Panther that chased the beast and got a huge thorn stuck in her paw. I need to look at my marketing again. I should have know this could not have been easy.

Kind Regards
Sammy


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

I have no clue about corel either and thank goodness I had the embroidery long before the plotter came in to play.I let one of my best customers that have campgrounds talk me into the plotter, so I could do there t-shirts also. Never thought it would be so hard to learn a program.The artcut i'm ok with it's the corel that drives me crazy,but I guess that comes with the job.
If theres anything I can help you with I'll be glad to.
Why are you switching back and forth from screens are you using tutorials?
Good luck Brenda


----------



## tashazo (Mar 11, 2007)

Okay so I 'm eagerly awaiting my epson r1800 in the mail. (i ordered a refurb from epson direct, right now it's a preety good deal). My question is, with the included ink (it's Ultrachrome Hi-Gloss pigment ink), what kind of paper do you print it on, and what settings do you use for the heat press (time, temperature, pressure, hot peel, etc)???
I have 2 boxes of transfer paper that came with my press, they were meant to be for a 'soft feel' for plastisol from silkscreening, but do you think they will work for my printer?
Also, how do different inks compare - i.e. bulk systems, magicink, etc...

Thanks!


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Leisure, I'm across the bay in St.pete I've got an HP 932c my colors fade after first wash. I'be upgrading to an Epson c88+ . MIKE


----------



## mrgeezteez (May 21, 2007)

i have read that the epson c88 is a decent one...
and the funny thing is my husband uses it at his job for labels!!
and he says it works great!
enjoy 
chrissy


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

I would stick to an Epson printer, if you are only going to print on 8.5 X 11 inch transfers the c88 is fine. If you want to print larger transfers a 1280 is good but slow. the 1800 is their latest and a lot of these are being used. 

The advantage of the Epson is that there are a lot of after market ink manufactures out there that make Epson compatible ink and CIS systems. You can google epson ink and find a ton of them.

I have a 1280, 1520 and a 2200 and I use after-market ink in all of them. I also have an HP LaserJet 4MV that I use for film positives, it's a little overkill but they all have functions I like and use. 

I hope you find what your looking for and Good Luck

Bill M


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi neighbor we love St Pete,
I have the all in color Espon cx 5000 and i'm having trouble with the black ink turning a greenish color when heat pressed,I spoke to someone at a print shop and they think I may need to turn back the heat, but the paper says 375-385 for 25-30 sec, the paper is Jetflex from imprintables. I tried adjusting the ink per other forums but it didn't seem to make a difference. I'm wondering if maybe the all in one printers durabrite ink may be different then the c88 .Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry Brenda, have'nt had any ink issues yet, but my expierence is very limited.


----------



## clicksigns (May 15, 2007)

snmindustries said:


> i got my 1280, my dk20s heat press, and a bunch of other things from bestblanks.com.
> 
> the bulk ink from best blanks worked out good at first, but after a month or so of transporting it around the "hoses" that attach to the ink storage began to break off. if you are going to stay in one place the system will work fine. however, i travel to shows and festivals and every weekend i set up at a local biker hang out if im not scheduled somewhere else, so i move my euipment a lot.
> 
> ...


Hi SLimm,

My Geo Knight DK20S is coming next week, any comments about the heat press. Are you happy with the performance of it.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## dddavis98 (Feb 14, 2008)

Epson is usually great for heat transfers. be advised the longer the heat is applied the dimmer your project


----------

